#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  ザ

## Тотратагни

Согласно какому правилу японцы произносят *dza* (ザ) внутри слова как *za*?

----------

